# Crank pulley oil seal?



## ecolyx (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi,

The crankshaft pulley came off my ute (thats what we call the hardbody in Australia).

I think it must have worked the bolt loose, then the collar broke near the keyway, the key fell out and the pulley wound off.

I obtained replacement parts last weekend.

I noticed as I was cleaning it out for fitting that there was a bit of rubber seal sticking out. As I didn't have a replacement I pushed it back where it seemed to come from and tried to install the pulley.

When first running the motor, it was obvious from the wobble that it was not on square, so I took it off again. There was now a long thin spring poking out of the groove where the pulley collar sits. I pulled it out. Looks like a retaining spring for a seal, but it is a bit mangled.

I refit the pulley, and it seated ok, the engine now runs happy again, but oil is leaking and spraying from the pulley.

Clearly I need a new seal, but I am wondering just how big a job it is to replace? 

Do I need to remove the timing belt cover, or can the seal be replaced from the outside of the engine? 

If not, how do I get the rest of the seal out?

Cheers,
Charlie


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

What is this for? Hopefully a Nissan D21 Hardbody truck, but what year? What engine? What transmission? 2x4 or 4x4?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the seal should go in from the outside...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have a timing chain, then you should be able to R&R the pulley and replace the seal. If you have a timing belt, you'll need to remove the timing covers, belt and crank sprocket to access the seal.


----------



## ecolyx (Jun 3, 2014)

Its a d21 hardbody with z24 engine. 1990.

In Australia it has been marketed as the Nissan Navara 2.4p.

So, after removing the pulley, where is the seal actually located, and how do I remove the old one?

Anyone got a photo?

It is quite easy to remove the pulley without removing the radiator etc, but impossible to see anything from that angle.

Appreciate all the help guys


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

A screwdriver Or seal removal tool:
Google Image Result for


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Once you remove the crank pulley, the seal will be staring at you in the face. Pop the old seal out with a seal tool or screwdriver, grease the new seal and carefully tap in place, flush with the cover.


----------

